# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Osmanlı Devletinde Misyonerlik Faaliyetleri

## ceydaaa

misyonerlik2.jpgÜlkemizde son yıllarda gündemde olan misyonerlik faaliyetlerinin geçmişi Osmanlı Devletine kadar uzanıyor. Bugünkü gelişmeleri değerlendirebilmek için geçmişe bakmak ve Osmanlı Devletindeki misyonerlik faaliyetlerine de göz atmak gerekir. Çünkü bu faaliyetler çok zaman önce başlamış bir çalışmanın devamıdır.
Misyonerler Osmanlı topraklarına özellikle ilgi göstermişlerdir. Bunun en önemli sebebi, Osmanlı Devletinin Batının sömürgeci hedeflerine ulaşmada en büyük engel oluşudur. Bu engelin ortadan kaldırılması için diğer unsurlarla birlikte misyonerler de kullanılmıştır. Özellikle Katolik ve Protestan misyonerler, Osmanlı topraklarında Hıristiyan dinini yayma faaliyetleri altında dinî ve etnik ayrımcılık yaparak ve istihbarat sağlayarak işgalci güçlere destek olmuşlardır.
Misyonerler başlangıçta Osmanlı coğrafyasına yönelik faaliyetlerinde müslümanlar arasında hiçbir başarı elde edememi ş, kendilerine taraftar bulamamışlardır. Bunun üzerine dikkatlerini hıristiyan azınlıklara çevirmişler, her misyoner grup hıristiyan azınlıkları kendi mezheplerine çekerek kazanmaya çalışmışlardır. Bunun yanında müslümanları da kültürlerinden uzaklaştırarak yozlaştırmak için uzun vadeli plânlarla gayret sarfetmişlerdir . Bugün gelinen noktada bir bakıma başarılı oldukları da görülmektedir.

----------

